# Super DMZ PCT



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright, for PCT could I run Clomid 50mg daily with 20mg Nolva daily for a month, is this sufficient? Or is it necessary that I do 100mg Clomid and 40 mg Nolva for the first day, then slowly taper down?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

That would be fine. I've personally been more of a fan of tapering down with dosages regarding PCT, but you should be just fine with the doses you're going with


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> That would be fine. I've personally been more of a fan of tapering down with dosages regarding PCT, but you should be just fine with the doses you're going with


Any reason for doing the taper instead? Or just a person prefereance?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I like to think of it as a kickstart to tell your body to get into gear and start producing again. So higher doses are needed at first.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Well, I like to think of it as a kickstart to tell your body to get into gear and start producing again. So higher doses are needed at first.


Hmmm, interesting. So what do you think about 100/50/25/25 Clomid with 40/20/10/10 Nolva? Same amount of MG of each substance, but tapered.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

That would work fine. The 10's at the end of the nolva are a little low, but then again, your pct doesn't have to be quite as aggressive due to the compounds you're running.


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 29, 2011)

Doses are way too high for just a pct of super dmz

just do nolva 20/20/10/10 or enjoy crying like a woman and wanting to  shoot yourself in the face from too many SERMs


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Doses are way too high for just a pct of super dmz
> 
> just do nolva 20/20/10/10 or enjoy crying like a woman and wanting to  shoot yourself in the face from too many SERMs



lol, I was thinking the exact same thing and all I know is what I've read over the years. I don't see people running that aggressive of a PCT on far more potent compounds/cycles.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 29, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Doses are way too high for just a pct of super dmz
> 
> just do nolva 20/20/10/10 or enjoy crying like a woman and wanting to  shoot yourself in the face from too many SERMs


People have been recommending Clomid. Could I just take 50mg daily for 4 weeks? Or 50/50/25/25


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 30, 2011)

No you would be doing yourself harm not good and wasting money.

Nolva 20/20/10/10 now shut up


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 30, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> People have been recommending Clomid. Could I just take 50mg daily for 4 weeks? Or 50/50/25/25


 

if you can get clomid and nolva run them both. that would be your best bet and will get you back in no time


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 30, 2011)

I never used a PCT besides the ironmags PCT.. I think both clomid and nolva would be overkill for superdmz, 50/50/25/25 clomid if you wanna be safe.


----------



## GMO (Jul 30, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> People have been recommending Clomid. Could I just take 50mg daily for 4 weeks? Or 50/50/25/25



^^^This is what you want to do.

I'm not sure what the hell these other people are talking about.  Search this forum for the studies on clomid restoring natural test levels.  Also, nolva has a negative response to IGF-1 production, which is the LAST thing you want during PCT.



bobdylan said:


> No you would be doing yourself harm not good and wasting money.
> 
> Nolva 20/20/10/10 now shut up



^^^What a stupid post...negged!


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 30, 2011)

Well he shouldn't run both that is way too much for the compound he is running.

My point is pick one or the other.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This is what you want to do.
> 
> I'm not sure what the hell these other people are talking about.  Search this forum for the studies on clomid restoring natural test levels.  Also, nolva has a negative response to IGF-1 production, which is the LAST thing you want during PCT.
> 
> ...


So 50 mg daily, or 50/50/25/25. And I was only planning on using the nolva if the gyno started flaring up, which probably wont happen as this compound doesnt aromatize correct?


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think there's any benefit to running two serms, I would pick one or the other and use aromasin with it. 

Super-dmz breaks down to superdrol which is pretty strongly suppressive, I think it deserves as intensive a pct as any other cyce. Clomid+aromasin is the better choice if you can deal with the sides. But IMO nolva+aromasin would work fine and not have you on an emotional rollercoaster (which pct can be already). Pct is cheap though, I wouldn't skimp on it regardless of how "mild" you think your cycle is.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 30, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I don't think there's any benefit to running two serms, I would pick one or the other and use aromasin with it.
> 
> Super-dmz breaks down to superdrol which is pretty strongly suppressive, I think it deserves as intensive a pct as any other cyce. Clomid+aromasin is the better choice if you can deal with the sides. But IMO nolva+aromasin would work fine and not have you on an emotional rollercoaster (which pct can be already). Pct is cheap though, I wouldn't skimp on it regardless of how "mild" you think your cycle is.


why would i use an aromsain when Dmz doesnt aromatize...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 30, 2011)

Estrogen rebound's a bitch, bro


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 30, 2011)

haha so many different answers. Some saying that im going overboard, some saying to do both, some saying just nolva, some saying just clomid.


----------



## bobdylan (Jul 30, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> haha so many different answers. Some saying that im going overboard, some saying to do both, some saying just nolva, some saying just clomid.



Just pick one or the other man. W/E you don don't run both.

I made the mistake of too much anti-e my very first cycle and was crying like a girl.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 30, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Just pick one or the other man. W/E you don don't run both.
> 
> I made the mistake of too much anti-e my very first cycle and was crying like a girl.


Alright haha, I think I'm gonna settle for 50/50/25/25


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 31, 2011)

you could ask prince why he made E-CONTROL


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

Assuming a 4-6 week DMZ course I recommend 50mg Clomid daily for 4-6 weeks. Since Clomid raises E2 and T you may need a light aromatase inhibitor at the end of the Clomid course but only labs can confirm the need for an AI.


----------

